# New carb



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

This is rather confusing for me, I want to make sure and order the right carb the first time. I see lots of carbs on ebay and amazon that say they fit but don't look exactly like what I have/want.

I have 5 hp Tecumseh HSSK50 67364m 5233B on a 1995 MTD 5/22 316-611D000. The carb I have has the screw going up the bowl so you can adjust it plus it has a spring loaded valve on the bottom for draining the bowl. I'm just seeing this on these carbs, can I not get one like that any longer?

If someone could share a link to ebay or amazon would work the best but willing to order from any reputable online vendor.

I had to keep adjusting the carb last year and since it's 21 years old I rather just buy a new one rather that trying to put a kit in this one.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I just reread what I posted and had a mistake, should be "I'm just _*not*_ seeing this on these carbs".


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Duffy. Using your engine numbers, HSSK50-67364M, and checking the engine parts list, the correct Tecumseh adjustable carb part number is 632107A. 
You could buy an after market adjustable carb as below, or, a good cleaning and Tecumseh carb repair kit 31840 would also work.

Carburetor Tecumseh 632107 632107A Toro 421 521 Snowblower 4hp 5hp Adjustable | eBay

Donyboy 73 is a great source of information on anything with a small engine.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=Tecumseh+5+hp+carb+


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Grunt*: If you have the inclination and the time, could you help source a carburetor for my rototiller. I found one which works like a champ on ebay for $11 free shipping from China (better than the orig. B&S carb bec. the Chinese variant has brass seats rather than rubber...) but it has a straight brass fuel hose outlet and I need a fuel hose outlet with a 90% elbow and when I removed the straight brass port from the Chinese carb it is 6.5mm I.D. and the orig. B&S, port hole which the elbow (but not the carb itself) is way larger. 

Here's the model:

Briggs & Stratton
Name: 5 IC Plus
133402-0011-01
Model: 133401
Type: 0011 02
Code: 49121407
Carburetor: 495652


KUDOS TO GRUNT. HE LOOKED UP MY CARB, was not able to find anything (duplicating my results) AND PM'D ME WITH THE RESULTS TO AVOID CLUTTERING UP THIS THREAD. GREAT GUY.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Grunt for making that clear for me. I did see that one on ebay but the picture didn't show the dump valve like the pic in the link you provided. The only thing is the link you gave me doesn't show or talk about including a gasket.

I will probably rebuild the carb on there now once I get the new one on, won't hurt to have a back up. Even if I get a new blower I will probably hang on to this one.


----------

